# Hawaii Trust vs Deeded Week



## ccarr67 (May 24, 2013)

I don't own at KBC or have any Trust-based Points but am a member of the Club with weeks in Greensprings and Bent Creek. While visiting KBC in March, we went to a presentation and were talked into joining the trust. After thinking it over, we rescinded because we felt like we were pressured at the time and just weren't comfortable with making a decision so quickly. That being said last week we were contacted by someone in the corporate office who offered us a discounted rate if we were to revisit the option of transferring into the trust. However since I was able to research a little and think about the offer after calculating the math, it would cost us $1500 more a year in maintenance fees which seems like a lot for an additional 2500 points that we were required to purchase to transfer our weeks into the trust. My question is what exactly are the benefits of being in the trust vs. using the points to travel back to KBC and is this worth it? My husband and I love HI but live in the midwest so it isn't very easy to get out as much as we would like now but we were looking at this more for when he retires. We had no problem booking the reservations 10 months out but they keep telling us that in the future unless we own there it will be hard to get a reservation if owners are booking 13 mo out. I've been a deeded member in the Club since Diamond took over and never really had any problems booking reservations. I guess I'm just trying to make some sense of this and would appreciate any information anymore can offer me. Thanks,


----------



## csalter2 (May 24, 2013)

*Don't Do It...*



ccarr67 said:


> I don't own at KBC or have any Trust-based Points but am a member of the Club with weeks in Greensprings and Bent Creek. While visiting KBC in March, we went to a presentation and were talked into joining the trust. After thinking it over, we rescinded because we felt like we were pressured at the time and just weren't comfortable with making a decision so quickly. That being said last week we were contacted by someone in the corporate office who offered us a discounted rate if we were to revisit the option of transferring into the trust. However since I was able to research a little and think about the offer after calculating the math, it would cost us $1500 more a year in maintenance fees which seems like a lot for an additional 2500 points that we were required to purchase to transfer our weeks into the trust. My question is what exactly are the benefits of being in the trust vs. using the points to travel back to KBC and is this worth it? My husband and I love HI but live in the midwest so it isn't very easy to get out as much as we would like now but we were looking at this more for when he retires. We had no problem booking the reservations 10 months out but they keep telling us that in the future unless we own there it will be hard to get a reservation if owners are booking 13 mo out. I've been a deeded member in the Club since Diamond took over and never really had any problems booking reservations. I guess I'm just trying to make some sense of this and would appreciate any information anymore can offer me. Thanks,



Stay the way you are. You don't need to buy additional points to join the Hawaii Trust for the 13 month advantage.  I am a DRI member in the US Collection. I am not sure how you access your Club membership, but the resorts you own at are in the US Collection. You don't want to be a part of the Hawaii Collection and the US Collection because you would have to pay two operating costs, one for each collection.  When I was KBC last they tried to get me to buy more points in the Hawaii Collection. Now I was staying there during high season in July and the salesperson tried to tell me how I would not be able to stay there during busy times unless I owned there. I have been able to book each year during summer and winter without problem at the 10 month mark.  In my opinion, there is no need to buy into the Hawaii Trust, just use your Club points that you have. Also, DRI offers special rates to non owners that are cheaper than our maintenance fees. Those really bother people. My recommendation is to stay put and wait until you can't get into the resort, because that time certainly is not now.


----------



## csalter2 (May 24, 2013)

*One other thing...*

Don't give up your weeks to join the trust. Keep your deeded weeks. As you noticed, the maintenance fees are lower. You want to keep those MF's as low as possible.  The properties you own have low maintenance fees due to their location. Hawaii in general is more expensive in maintenance fees, and you already know they only go in one direction - north!

I write all of this not only as a happy DRI Gold member, but an informed one.


----------

